# Grundsätzliche Frage zu den ISPC-Statistiken



## concept (23. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Forum,
hallo Till,
hallo Falko,

ich habe da mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage zu den Statistiken im ISPConfig....

Werden in den Statistiken Ein- UND Ausgehende Daten berücksichtigt? Also die Daten die "von Außen" an den Server geschickt werden UND die Daten die der Server ausliefert? HTTP eingehende Requests und ausgelieferte Daten, E-Mails jeweils beim Empfang und Versand, FTP beim hoch- und runterladen...

Hintergrund ist der, das ich "angeblich" mehr als 5Mbit Transfer pro Monat (entspricht ca 1.6TByte, oder?) habe laut Hoster, ich aber nur auf knapp 1TByte komme wenn ich die Statistik von ISPConfig zugrunde lege....

Kann mir da jemand den berühmten Schubs in die richtige Richtung geben? Ich seh' grad irgendwie nicht, wo mein Fehler liegen soll...

*verzweifelt schaut*

concept


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2009)

Der Unterschied ergibt sich daraus, dass Dein Provider die Bytes an seinem Netzwerk Interface bzw. switch misst und ISPConfig zur Ermittlung des Traffics auf die Log-Dateien der Daemons wie apache und pureftpd angewiesen ist, da sich der Netzwerk Traffic sonst nicht auf der Webseiten Ebene erheben lässt.

Dis Statistik Deines Hosters wird vermutlich schon korrekt ein.


----------



## concept (24. Apr. 2009)

Ok, soweit verstanden. Auch habe ich verstanden, das ISPConfig sich nur auf die Logs der Daemons verlassen kann (muss). Mich wundert halt der riesen Unterschied. 

Ich habe nun eine aktuelle Trafficaufstellung bekommen, da sprechen die sogar von 8Mbit/s. Mit meinen Daten komme ich auf 3Mbit/s. 

Es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, das der ganze TCP/IP-Overhead und ggfs. "Steuercommandos" an den Apache/Proftpd MEHR Traffic verursachen, als die reinen übertragenen Daten? Oder?

*immer verwirrter ist*


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2009)

Das kann schon alles soweit stimmen, wi ich oben geschrieben habe. Es ist ja nicht nur der TCP Overhead sondern ispconfig benutzt eine komplett andere Methode und ist dabei auf das angewiesen was die einzelnen daemons loggen.


----------



## concept (27. Apr. 2009)

gibt es in die richtung denn irgendwelche "verbesserungs"-gedanken? z.b. einbindung eines tools wie vnstat oder sowas? muss doch die möglichkeit geben, die datenverkehr unabhängig von den deamons zu loggen... ok bei multi-web-betrieb geht das dann bestimmt nach hinten los, weil man die daten nicht mehr zuordnen kann...

verzwickt, verzwickt.... *grübel*


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von concept:


> gibt es in die richtung denn irgendwelche "verbesserungs"-gedanken? z.b. einbindung eines tools wie vnstat oder sowas? muss doch die möglichkeit geben, die datenverkehr unabhängig von den deamons zu loggen... ok bei multi-web-betrieb geht das dann bestimmt nach hinten los, weil man die daten nicht mehr zuordnen kann...


Genau. Du kannst zwar die korrekte Statistik an der Netzwerkkarte abgreifen, so wie es Dein Prvider macht, dann kann sie aber keinem Kunden zugewiesen werden sondern höchsten einer IP. Meines Erachtens gibt es da keine wirkliche Lösung dafür, also muss es so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## concept (27. Apr. 2009)

nicht falsch verstehen, sollte keine kritik sein... und wenn nur konstruktive...;-)

ich muss mal schauen... vieleicht kann man ausgaben ähnlich derer von "iftop" (nach ip-adressen) anhand der logs der daemons irgendwie zuordnen... 

hört sich nach einer interessanten aufgabe an... ;-)

mal so ganz grundsätzlich, wärst du/ihr/die ISPC community an so einer lösung interessiert? macht das überhaupt sinn? für mich hier macht es das, aber wie siehts "da draußen" aus?


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2009)

Interessant ist das natürlich, wenn Du eine Lösung dazu findest. das Problem ist nur dass Du das nicht "rückwärts" anhand der IP's ermitteln kannst, da ja z.B. auf einer IP 100 Websites von zig verschiedenen Kunden liegen können.

Aber bin mal gespannt ob Du dazu was findest, dann bauen wir das natürlich gerne ein.


----------



## concept (27. Apr. 2009)

Hm... also Vorgestellt hab ich mir das so (mal "leicht" vereinfacht):

ifTop loggt z.B. "externe IP's" zur IP des Servers (= mehrere Webs)
Apache loggt "externe IP" zu einem (mehreren) Webs

Wenn man also die beiden Log-Verfahren kombiniert, müßte man rausbekommen, welche "externe IP" gerade auf welches "Web" zugreift, und sich dann die entsprechenden Daten rausziehen.

Problematisch wirds natürlich wenn es aufgeschlüsselt werden soll nach FTP, Http, E-Mail, ...

Auf der anderen Seite, wenn man die Werte einfach ins Verhältnis setzen würde, also den "ISPConfig-Statistik-Wert" für Http, Ftp, E-Mail prozentual auf den Gesamtdurchsatz des Servers umrechnen würde, müßte das doch einen genaueren Wert geben als heute, oder? Rein von den Verhältnissen her müßte das doch hinkommen, so ungefähr zumindest? Vorrausgesetzt die Daemons loggen alle gleich "ungenau/genau"....


----------

